# How was your CPS experience with getting gear repaired?



## Cheekysascha (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, as most of you know I managed to slip on some ice while hiking up a mountain almost a month ago and managed to break the AF and back mount of my 24-70 f2.8 ii and break the AF, prism, mirror box and sensor of my 1DX so I brought it in to the CPS service station here in Norway and told them I had CPS platinum and was told it would take 3 days to find out the problems with the camera and lens and after 3 they told me the price, what was wrong and how long it would take to fix, 7 days to fix and order parts at the maximum.

My only problem with it is that it's been 3 weeks now since I brought it in, with their most recent update being parts ordered for the past 7 day so I'm just a bit frustrated with how long it's taking but I know that it's a complex process to fix the camera etc..

So I'm curious to know what your experience with getting gear repaired by Canon?


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 3, 2016)

my understanding is that each country runs it's own CPS program and will vary from location to location. In my only case I used them, camera was back within 24 hours of receiving it. They fixed it (under warranty) the same day and shipped out overnight!
I can't think how they could have done any better.

pierre


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2016)

I have been through CPS in Norway twice, both in Oslo. The first, which was the previous service center they used, was a similar experience to the one you describe. The second, at the new center, Fotocare, was entirely positive. When it takes as long as you describe, you are entitled to loaning the same or similar equipment as you have in for service. But I believe you have to ask for it to get it.

Ref: http://www.canon.no/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/consumer_news/news/cps_relaunch_release.aspx


----------

